

Sidekick kicks back - envitar
http://uk.news.yahoo.com/16/20091013/ttc-t-mobile-stops-sales-of-sidekick-aft-6315470.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
In what way is this article about SideKick kicking back? You appear to have
invented an entirely new headline, which I believe is against the guidelines.

